# round two, Dahlia baby pics!! Done until march 9TH



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, here is my waiting thread for round two. The girls are Mira, Donkey, and Dahlia. donkey ad dahlia are mini lamanchas from last year and are due the 18 with miss Mira who is a 3F. The sire is hunter who broke out the knuckle head lol.Mira and hunter are both registered Nigerian dwarfs. here are some younger pics of dahlia and donkey then will be pics of Mira.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

More excitement!
You go, girls!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We cannot wait


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

here's a couple pic updates. donkeys udder is definitely making noticeable progress. Miras belly is making progress lol. Excuse the fence in the pics and the mess lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Looking good! I like the beard.
What mess?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are pretty girls! How exciting! We have 2.5-3 weeks left here as well for our next round!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Looking good! I like the beard.
> What mess?


I swear I can't keep up with the hay on the ground lol between the snow and the girls it's always a mess


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They look great! The one in the igloo looks a lot like our girl Ginny whose due the end of March. Maybe seeing your girls kids will give me a glimpse of the future. What color buck is she bred to? Our Merlins about solid black with a Carmel moonspot on his neck so I hoping for a bit of color after we had 10 black babies last year lol.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> They look great! The one in the igloo looks a lot like our girl Ginny whose due the end of March. Maybe seeing your girls kids will give me a glimpse of the future. What color buck is she bred to? Our Merlins about solid black with a Carmel moonspot on his neck so I hoping for a bit of color after we had 10 black babies last year lol.


She's bred to my buck hunter who is a chamois with a splash of white and blue eyes. And thank you!!!! She's (Mira) is playing up the doe code this week with her heavy breathing and awkward positioning lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> She's bred to my buck hunter who is a chamois with a splash of white and blue eyes. And thank you!!!! She's (Mira) is playing up the doe code this week with her heavy breathing and awkward positioning lol


Is she a 3F? She looks so young, but most nigies do lol. I'd love to see some of her previous kids.
My Ginny is a FF, and Ginnys getting huge already. I'm guessing trips and praying it's not quads lol.
Best of luck with everyone, I'll be watching to see your beautiful babies soon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm surprised by how long their ears are for being crossed with LaMancha! Sending healthy happy easy kidding wishes to your goats


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Is she a 3F? She looks so young, but most nigies do lol. I'd love to see some of her previous kids.
> My Ginny is a FF, and Ginnys getting huge already. I'm guessing trips and praying it's not quads lol.
> Best of luck with everyone, I'll be watching to see your beautiful babies soon.


Hahaha, yes this is her 3rd time having babies. Once before I got her. She is 4 years old. She has some gorgeous kids!! I'll find their pics and post them here for you to see


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm surprised by how long their ears are for being crossed with LaMancha! Sending healthy happy easy kidding wishes to your goats


Omg I know right!! I always end up with 50/50 some nigi ears and some lamancha ears lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Is she a 3F? She looks so young, but most nigies do lol. I'd love to see some of her previous kids.
> My Ginny is a FF, and Ginnys getting huge already. I'm guessing trips and praying it's not quads lol.
> Best of luck with everyone, I'll be watching to see your beautiful babies soon.


these are her past babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> these are her past babies!


They are gorgeous!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh..Your Does are gorgeous! I cant wait to see yours and @GoofyGoat wee ones. Get those cameras ready! I just love the colors!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> these are her past babies!


aww they're gorgeous! I can't wait to see her new ones ...You're almost there, I'll bet the waits driving you up the wall. It would me 

(I have 7 weeks so no pressure yet  )


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!! I’m super excited to see what she gives me this year.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

updated pics of the original 3 most of the pics are taken in the overnight pen because they can't hide from me lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

new doe added to the list because she looks further along then her estimated due date of march 9th.. meet weylyn she is the sweetest girl EVER


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Let's just see what this brown object is made of and figure out how to make it work. :lolgoat: She is a lovely doe.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Let's just see what this brown object is made of and figure out how to make it work. :lolgoat: She is a lovely doe.


Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> new doe added to the list because she looks further along then her estimated due date of march 9th.. meet weylyn she is the sweetest girl EVER


Very nice lookig girl! Is she biting your boot or resting her head? :lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girls. Cant wait to see some babys


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Very nice lookig girl! Is she biting your boot or resting her head? :lolgoat:


Biting at my boot lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> Biting at my boot lol


Goats! So funny!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

well, our due date was yesterday for Mira and she is loosing bits of her mucus plug so fingers crossed today is the day. here are some update pics of Mira and donkeys little udder


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, cute udders!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Donkeys ligaments are GONE!!! its up to 15 degrees and we are ready to welcome new mini lamnchas into this world!! wish us luck


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for a safe and healthy delivery!! Watching for pics!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Prayers for a safe and healthy delivery!! Watching for pics!!


thanks!!! im so excited


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy kidding!!! Please post pics of babies when born!! Can’t wait to see ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Donkey and Mira!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, no mucus yet. Thought I saw contractions on donkey but now I’m questioning if I saw them or not


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It’s so exciting! I hope you have a easy kidding! I can’t wait to see the pictures! Good luck


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Contractions are getting stronger now good arch to her tail during them


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! I hope all goes well!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Donkey had one gorgeous baby girl!!! We named her filly, easy textbook kidding


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! Congratulations!!! Filly is beautiful! :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww, what a cute little lady! I’m glad everything went well. Congratulations


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Congrat! She’s beautiful!! ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Mira is in labor!!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Any news? 

Donkey's baby is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful baby Filly! How is Mira doing?


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

How’s everything going?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

TRIPLETS!!!!! 2 girls and a boy
So, it went a bit faster then I expected then the first baby decided to try and come out only a head!!!! ughh I panicked for a minute then after I couldn't find any legs I wiggled him out with each contractions. I thought I was going to pop his poor little head off lol the next two came out perfect! Mira is a fantastic mom although I don't think either one of us was expecting triplets!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! They are absolutely gorgeous!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
Fantastic job, Mira and daisysmaid at getting them out!
(woot)(woot)(woot)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:goodjob: They look beautiful! Welcome to the world little ones!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

They’re gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Awesome! They are soo cute!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Now we are just waiting on dahlia to finish out this group before the next round starts in march


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Dahlia had a very quick but hard to push out HUGE buckling!!! Gorgeous baby named Clover


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww he’s a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! 
Good job getting that big Clover out, Dahlia!
Very very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh he's beautiful. Is his head lighter in color than his body?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh he's beautiful. Is his head lighter in color than his body?


Thank you!! His head is a little lighter in color. he's just a little doll


----------

